# Can thyroid problems cause skin thinning?



## jessicat1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

For a few years now the skin on the backs of my hands (as pictured) has become so thin and terrible looking.

Can this be attributed to my hypothyroidism and if so can it be reversed by taking the Levothyroxine?

This is just one issue I have been having, and the least debilitating. But I am still wondering about it...

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Autoimmune diseases can and do cause thinning of the skin. Cushing's Disease, Sjogren's, Lupus and a myriad of others.

What does your doctor say?


----------



## jessicat1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. The dr. took one look and said "Drink more water." That was two years ago.

I am 43 and wondering if it's normal aging.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're close to menopause, this can be another cause, Drugs can be another cause. List is endless.


----------



## Granny37 (Mar 29, 2014)

My skin on the top of my hands look worse than yours do and I've had the same type issue for over 15 yrs. I'm not 70, Yuk, but even 15 yrs. ago I was always told that it was part of skin damage from playing tennis in the sun. My dermatologist told me that due to my tennis playing, without sun screen for over 20 yrs. working out in the yard, no sun screen caused the damage to my skin. Thus it will always look this way. At the time, I wasn't, nor were most people aware that you should always use sunscreen when you were outdoors. I only became aware of sunscreen after getting melanoma, Clark level 3 and some major surgery. Thank God, it had not gotten into the blood stream. Now I use sunscreen whenever I'm outside for any length of time. I was also told that thin skin is hereditary and it's true. Both of my parents have think skin. I have found that a lotion with 400 mg. of CO 10 rubbed on my hands and arms have made them look considerably better. It's not hard to find, so hopefully this will help yours look a lot better since you are so young.

Granny37


----------

